# Press Knob



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 26, 2014)

So everybody is showing their press knobs so I made one as well since it makes a press much more user friendly.  I drove the old pin out and reused it in the new knob.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 26, 2014)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice Job!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 26, 2014)

That will save the fingers. Very nice.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 26, 2014)

Good job. That should work nicely.


----------

